# Steven Seagal



## Spartan (Dec 11, 2007)

Someone once told me that Steven Seagal had studied wing chun from his once body guard Randy Williams.

Can anyone verify whether or not this is true?


----------



## almost a ghost (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4493.html

I have also heard that from instructor. I tried watching one of his recent straight-to-video movies on the USA network. Had to turn it off when a guy a was hacking the IRS by going to IRS.com hahaha. He looks like crap, not aging well at all, he needs to call Chuck and ask him for some pointers.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2007)

almost a ghost said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4493.html
> 
> I have also heard that from instructor. I tried watching one of his recent straight-to-video movies on the USA network. Had to turn it off when a guy a was hacking the IRS by going to IRS.com hahaha. He looks like crap, not aging well at all, he needs to call Chuck and ask him for some pointers.


Oh that's easy... Stevie just needs to work out with Cindy Crawford... I mean look it what happened to Chuck! 

nah... Steven might beat her up. bad idea


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Woah I didn't know that Randy Williams was a bodyguard for Steven Segal!!

Williams is very good


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 17, 2007)

There are so many rumours that revolve around that man that it's exceptionally difficult to filter out the truth from the crap.


----------



## Spartan (Dec 17, 2007)

Randy Williams actually states that he was Seagal's body guard on his website.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 17, 2007)

A visual aid to assist you in understanding the man.....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 17, 2007)

Hadn't heard that one. I was watching one of his more recent films the other day, where "he" drops on one hand and delivers a kick. (Had to be a stunt double.) I don't know the name for the kick -- I've seen it demonstrated in Capoeira. He is legitimately a very talented Aikidoka, and to resort to such an obvious bit of fakery for half-a-second of footage seemed so unnecessary.


----------

